# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Anau Medeniyeti ve devamı olarak Sümerler: Tengri/Dingir Sema Oğulları

## anau

*Anau Medeniyeti ve devamı olarak Sümerler: Tengri/Dingir ğSemağ Oğulları*May 29, 2011 at 11:08 am | Posted in Turkmens | Leave a comment 
Tags: Origin of Sumerians
*Anau Medeniyeti ve devamı*
* olarak Sümerler: Tengri/Dingir ğSemağ Oğulları*

Prof.
 Dr. Muratgeldi Söyegov






Amerikan
jeologu Prof. Raphael Pumpelly (08.09.1837 ğ 08.10.1923), yakından tanışmak amacıyla
Washington Karegi üniversitesiğnin mali yardımını kullanarak Türkmenistanğa
ilk defa 1903 yılında geldi. 1904 yılında Aşkabat yakınlarında yerleşen
Anauğda (Anev) ve Marığda (Merv) yapmış olduğu kazılarının sonuçlarından
oluşan ve 1908ğde Washingtonğda yayımlanan ğExploration in Türkestan
Expedition of 1904ğ (Türkistanğdaki Araştırmalar 1904 Yılı Heyeti) adlı
kitabı ve bazı diğer eserleriyle bilim dünyasında çok zeki bir arkeolog ve
tarihçi olarak da kendisini tanıtmayı başardı. Prof. Pumpellyğnin Anauğda
elde ettiği buğday taneleri ve koyun kemikleri gibi buluntular, kıymetli
numuneler halinde günümüze kadar Philadelphiyağdaki Tabiat Müzesiğnde
korunmaktadırlar. Philadelphiya müzesindeki numuneler, Türkmenistanğın Ahal
vilayetinde son yıllarda kurulan Ak Buğday Müzesiğnde tekrar
sergilenmektedirler.
Prof. Pumpelly, 1904 yılında Anau tepelerinde yaptığı kazılar sonucunda 5
ayrı medeniyet tespit etti ve toprak tabakalarına dayanarak bu
medeniyetlerin:
Anau I (M.ü. 9000 ğ 6000),
Anau II (M.ü. 6000 ğ 5200),
Anau III (M.ü. 5200 ğ 2200),
Anau IV (M.ü. 2200 ğ M.S. 150),
Anau V (M.S. 370 ğ 1850) senelerinde yaşamış oldukları neticesine vardı.
Prof. Pumpelly; 1904 yılında Türkmenistanğın başkenti Aşkabat yakınlarındaki
Anau harabelerinde, buradaki insanların tahıl üretmiş olduklarının
işaretlerini buldu. O eski zamanlarda muhtemelen Hazar-Aral tatlısu gölünün
güneydoğu sahilleri bugünkü Aşkabatğa kadar uzanmaktaydı.
Kendisinin elde ettiği bazı sonuçlar üzerinde durmaya değer ehemmiyettedir.
Anau medeniyetinin başlıca bulunduğu yerler, dağ çaylarının düzlüğe çıktığı
yerlerdeki yamaçlardır. Avcılık hayatından yavaş yavaş tarım ve çobanlık
hayatına geçen kabilelerdeki en eski sulama şekilleri her halde bu gibi tabii
şartlar içinde meydana gelmiştir. Anauğda önce tarım başlamış olup,
hayvanların evcilleştirilmesi daha sonra ortaya çıkmıştır. Anau IIğde, Anau
Iğdeki büyükbaş hayvanlardan ziyade, koyun ve keçi beslendiği ortaya çıktığı
görülmektedir.
Prof. Raphael Pumpelly, Anauğda topladığı arkeoloji malzeme ve materyallerinde
insanoğlunun ilk tarımsal faaliyetleriyle ilgili olarak ğOasis (Vaha
Tatlıgöl) Teorisiğ adlı bir teoriyi ortaya attı ve taş devri insanlarının son
Buzul çağının sonlarında meydana gelen kurak bir iklim bölgesinde yaşamlarını
sürdürebilmek için, vahşi hayvanlar ve bitkilerle birlikte, büyük tatlısu
gölleri etrafında toplanmış olduklarını öne sürdü. Bir araya gelerek
toplanmış olan bu insanlar buralarda büyükce köyler kurmuşlardır. Topluluğun
besin ihtiyacını daha kolay karşılayabilmek için çok önemli bir kültürel
evrim gerçekleştirerek bazı bitkiler ve hayvanlar evcilleştirilmişlerdir.
Buğday ve arpa evcilleştirilmiş ilk tahıl ürünleri; koyun ve keçi ise
evcilleştirilmiş ilk hayvan türleri olmalıdırlar. Tahıl çiftçiliği ve
hayvancılık ilk defa Orta Asyağda (Türkmenistanğda) gerçekleştirilmiş ve daha
sonra Karadeniz sahillerinden Avrupağya geçmiştir.
İlk defa Prof. Pumpelly tarafından ortaya atılan ğOasis Teorisiğ daha sonra
bazı bilim adamları (mesela İngiliz arkeologu Gordon Childe) tarafından geliştirildi.
Onlara göre tarımdaki bu gelişmeler, insanoğlunun parazitlikten kurtulup
tabiatla ortaklık kurarak üretken hale gelişinin ilk evrimidir. Bu üreticilik
uzun zaman boyunca devam ederek tarihte ilk primitif sanat ve edebiyat
eserlerini ve sonuçta bugünkü Türkmenlerin çok eski atalarında, ilk sözle
folklorda sonra boyala kayada resimleri çekilen, kendine ve Tanrıya
(Tanrılara) dini inancını doğurmuştur.
Amerikan bilim adamı Prof. Raphael Pumpelly, aydınlattığı Anau (Anev)
medeniyetiyle, Türkmenlerin Eski üagğdan da daha önceki dönemlere ait
kültürel geçmişini tespit ederek, günümüz tüm tarih kitaplarında ve bilimsel
ansiklopedilerinde yer almasını sağladı.
Ama ne yazık ki aynı tarih kitaplarda yer alan Sümerler konusunun Anau
medeniyetiyle ilgisinden bu ana kadar söz edilmez. Aslında o eski zamanlarda
muhtemelen Hazar-Aral gölü sahilleri bugünkü durumundan daha da geniş idi ve
Türkmenlerin Anau medeniyetini meydana getiren eski atalarının bir kısmı çok
sayıdaki gemileriyle Hazar-Aral gölünde yüzerek Türkmenistanğdan
Mezopotamyağya gelmiş ve Sümerlerin de ataları olmuştular. üünkü aynı
ilahilere tapan Sümerlerin ve Eski Türkmenlerin (Oğuzların, Hunların)
kendilerini Tengri/Dingir ğSemağ oğulları hesaplamaları boş yere değildi.
Toplumu (daha sonra devleti) yönetmenin iki kanatlı sistemi her ikisi için de
aynı idi.
Sümerliler eklemeli bir dil kullanıyordu. Sümerce tarihte bilinen ilk yazılı
dildir. Cüney Mezopotamyağ da M.ü. 4000 yılında konuşulan ve M.ü. 2000′li
yılların başlarında yerini konuşma dili olarak Akatçağya bırakan Sümer dili
Türkmen dilinde (genellikle Altay ailesine ait dillerde) olduğu gibi
kelimeler kök halinde, onlara ekler yapılarak yeni kelimeler oluşturuluyor.
Sümer dilinde Türkmen dilinde olduğu gibi fiil bakımında çok zengin. Ses uyumu
var. Erkek, dişi ayrımı yok. Türkmencede olduğu gibi kısa anlatımla geniş
anlam veriliyor.
Türkiyeli bilgin Prof. Dr. Osman Nedim Tuna, 165 Sümer kelimesini, hem anlam
hem de fonetik bakımından uyan Türkçe kelimelerle eşleştirmiş olursa
Almanyalı Türkmen Begmurat Gerey, Sümer kültürünü arkeolojik buluntular,
mimarlık, efsaneler, yer adları ve dil yoluyla Türkmen kültürü ile
karşılaştırmış, anlam ve fonetik bakımından Türkmence ğ Sümerce 295 kelimeyi
eşleştirmiştir.
Bunu da bilmemiz gerekiyor ki bugün Sümerliler denilen medeniyete Almanlardan
İngilizlere, Farslardan Araplara kadar bir çok millet sahiplenmekte ve
atalarının Sümerliler olduğunu ileri sürmektedirler. Bunun nedeni şüphesiz
medeniyetin, tarihin, hukukun, bilimin, edebiyatın, tarım ve ekonominin
Sümerlerle başlamasıdır.
Tarihsel gerçek ise sonuç olarak böyledir: İnsanlık Tarihinin insanlığın
inanç edinmesiyle geçmişi M.ü 13000 yıllarda sona eren buz çağı ve Altay
inançları ile başlar. Daha sonra M.ü 9000 yıllarında Altay dağlarından inen
Eski Türkmenler (Altaylılar) güneye daha sıcak coğrafyaya yerleşmişlerdir.
Türkmenistanğın şimdiki başkenti Aşkabatğın yakınlarında Anau kentini
kurmuşlardır. İlk olarak insanlığın hayvanları evcilleştirdiği ve tarım
yaptığı yer burasıdır. M.ü 4500 yıllarda Anau kentini bırakıp Mezopotayağnın
verimli topraklarına göçmüştür.
Dile ait konumuzu toparlayacak olursak: Sümer belgelerinin ilk okunuşundan
itibaren Sümercenin Ural-Altay dillerine benzediği söylenmiş. Daha sonra ayni
anlam ve fonetikte olan Sümerce ve Türkçe kelimeler karşılaştırılmış. Bu
yeterli görülmeyerek konulara göre karşılaştırma istenmiş. Son çalışmalarda
bu da yapıldı ve Türkmen dili ile Sümerce arasında büyük bir yakınlık ortaya
çıktı, hatta bazı kelimelerin zamanımıza kadar ulaştığı görüldü. Bilim
adamları da Türkmen dilinin çok sağlam, kolay kaybolmayan bir dil olduğunu
kabul ediyorlar. Bunlara göre Sümer dilini üok Eski Türkmen dili veya o dilin
bir dalı olarak vasıflandırabiliriz.
Kaynaklar:
1- Raphael Pumpelly, Exploration in Turkestan Expedition of 1904. Washington,
1908 (Türkmence üevirisi Aşkabat 2005).
2- Muratgeldi Söyegov, Bilge Kagan Moniment // Miras (Heritage), Vol. 2.
Ashgabat, 2007. Pg. 96-121.
3- Muratgeldi Söyegov, üin Yıllıklarına Göre Birkaç Hunca Sözcük ve Kısa
Açıklaması // Tarih Türk Dünyası Kültür Dergisi. Sayı: 256 Nisan. İstanbul,
2008. Sayfa: 52-54.
4- Muratgeldi Söyegov, Türkmencenin Mantıki Temelleri // Tarih Türk Dünyası
Kültür Dergisi. Sayı: 260 Ağustos. İstanbul, 2008. Sayfa: 58-60.
5- Muratgeldi Söyegov, Chagry beg and Togrul beg: Continuation of the Ancient
Oghuz Traditions // Literature and Culture of the Seljuk Epoch. Abstracts of
Reports of the International Scientific Conference. Ashgabat, 2009. Pg.
187-188.
6- Muratgeldi Söyegov, Buğday Benizlilik ve Koyun Gözlülük veya Türkmen
Etnolojisinin Bazı üzellikleri: Konuya Folklorik ve Tarihsel Yönlerden Bir
Bakış // Türk Dünyası Belleteni ğ Herald of Turcic World. No 1 (2).
Mahaçkale, 2010. Sayfa: 7-11.
7- Muazzez İlmiye üığ, Sümer Dili ile Türk Dili Karşılaştırmaları
8- Sümerler Türk mü? Sümer Dili Türkçe mi? //


http://www.bizturkmeniz.com/tr/index...efrom=0&from=5

----------

